# bug icloud



## Isaure (3 Août 2018)

Bonjour, je n'ai plus de place sur mon compte icloud donc j'ai supprimer des photos (environ 500) et aussi dans la corbeille, mais il ne se passe rien et il marque "vous avez 2081 photos... stockées sur Icloud...etc" alors que je n'ai que 1370 photos ! Merci de trouver une solution a mon problème.


----------

